# Lucid Dreaming > Lucid & Non-Lucid Games > Tasks of the Month & Year >  >  Task of the Month for August 2012

## OpheliaBlue

Introduction:
This topic is for the Lucid Tasks that are assigned by the Dream Guide    Team or voted on by experienced dreamers.  Please attempt one or both  of   these tasks throughout the month.

*Report back in this thread, even if you didn't    successfully accomplish the task, your efforts should make interesting    reading! This is required in order to get credit, it is no longer    sufficient just to say that you did it. * 

*When you complete a task:* go to your control panel, then to    permission groups, and request to be in the group that applies to the    task that you've done.  Of course you still need to post the dream here    because we check. 

Whoever completes either of these tasks gets the following goodies until the end of the month:
Your name will be displayed in *ORANGE* in the online members list at the bottom of the main forum page.You will receive a special title and badge.You    will receive access to the "Lucid Task Club" which is a limited  access   forum for people that complete the lucid task each month.

*Tasks for this month:*
Basic Task - Become a doctor, and perform surgery on a patient.

Advanced Task - Find a dream journal inside of a dream, and write down waking-life recollections in it.

----------


## melanieb

I am so going for this.   :smiley:

----------


## RareCola

Can't wait to see people's experiences with these ones! Good luck to all and hopefully I can get one of them done early again this month  ::D:

----------


## OpheliaBlue

Yeah you two came up with some good ones. There were alot of good ones and it was hard to choose. But the surgery one? Haha you don't have to feel guilty if the patient doesn't make it. I'm going to attempt a vasectomy.

----------


## Vengeance

*Haha awesome! Not sure how well I can recall waking life in a dream tho*

----------


## martijnb3

I'll do the basic next time i have a lucid, I'll probably kill some poor DC's while I play doctor do  :Sad:

----------


## WDr

Basic:This will be fun  :mwahaha:

----------


## Lahzo

I must say, I'm an upcoming medical student. I've shadowed surgeons before and done basic procedures.. I think I MAY have to pass on this one. I mean, who dreams of doing their job? Especially when they're lucid and can do anything! If I get lucky enough to have several lucid dreams, I will post back if I do this.  :tongue2:

----------


## Randoman

This is my birthday month so im going to try my hardest to do both basic and advance task

----------


## MisterHyde

I was in my room, and looked at my clock which said it was E:EE o'clock, which pretty much told me I was in a dream.  I opened up my laptop which was already had my lucid dreaming notepad there (as it does in waking life) and I wrote about watching the British rowing team getting a gold medal, and Victoria Pendleton getting disqualified.  I heard a voice say "You're in a dream, what are you doing?"  The disembodied voice freaked me out a little, so I woke up.

----------


## DorianMask

Oh man, just reading the basic task made my heart thump.
 Totally passed out during that one episode of House in season 7 where he surgeries his own leg in his bathtub >.<  
Gasp. Breathe. 
Perhaps a waking journal entry in dream would be more tolerant to my intolerance's lol  
Up, Up and away!

On second thought, think I'll retry july's till I drink somethin funny  :wink2:

----------


## anderj101

These look quite interesting. *begs myself for a few lucid moments.  :smiley:

----------


## Taffy

Ack, just the thought of performing surgery makes me queasy. Maybe I'll try the advanced task, but I don't know if it'd be worth using a lucid on.

----------


## OpheliaBlue

I did the basic task!!


*Spoiler* for _the good parts_: 



"Abandon this project, I'm dreaming! " I stood in the kitchen, kinda bouncing with excitement, trying to remember the basic TOTM. It hit me right away, "Perform Surgery!!" One issue with this task is if you want to go full on and transport to a hospital, it may take a bit of time and control, and I wasn't sure what time it was irl. The alarm could go off at any moment, so I wanted to waste no time whatsoever. So I went to the living room couch and tried to summon a patient. Nothing. I went to my son's room, hoping to find a patient sleeping in there. I found Chris asleep in there, but no way was I going to perform surgery on him. At no time did I loose lucidity, I even remembered that he was at my mom's irl, but no way am I gonna cut up my son in a dream. And you can cross Danny off that list as well. I went back to the kitchen, trying to figure out what I was going to do, when I glanced at the window and saw the reflection of a man behind me!! I whipped around and it was a tall, slender Hispanic man with a very pallid expression on his face. I asked him right away "Are you here for some surgery?" He said "Yeah." I said, "Well you're in luck, because I'm a wiz with knives," and I proceeded to the kitchen and grabbed my chef knife, fillet knife, and paring knife. I told him to lie on the couch and explain to me what was wrong. He said that a previous doctor had fixed a "kink" in his intestines with a bandaid, and put a little microchip in there as well. I guess to monitor the kink or something. He said the microchip was causing him extraordinary pain and wanted it removed. He laid down on the couch for a moment, then got up and said he was going to his car real quick because he brought his own anesthetic. I told him that's fine, I have some too just in case (I knew I didn't have any, so I was going to just put water in a little flask and will it to work as anesthesia). He came back and said he didn't bring it, so I went to the kitchen and got the water. I held it up and said "I will this water to act as an anesthetic." It didn't look any different, but I didn't care. I wasn't the one who was going to drink it! I gave it to the man and he took a swallow, but choked on it a little bit. Then he took his shirt off and laid back down. It looked like he was drifting off a bit, but he was kinda restless. So I starting rubbing his chest gently, speaking softly, "Sleep, sleeeeeeeeep..." Of course this action produced an erection and I took advantage of it a little bit. I'll skip those details. (I was hoping it would help him pass out!!) It didn't work, he was still conscious. He even asked me if after the surgery, maybe we go out to dinner sometime lol. I said suuuure, why not. He wasn't going completely out, and I was running out of time. So I said I need to start cutting anyway, but he'd be just fine. I held him down with one hand, took the little pairing knife with the other, cringed, and made an incision in his belly. He groaned in pain and tried to sit up, but I pushed him back down. There was no blood. But I could immediately see the loop of intestine with the bandaid. Turned out it was kinda good that he was still conscious, because he was able to talk me through it a bit, and didn't seem to be in pain anymore. (I guess my subC is too squeamish.) I pulled out the little loop of intestine, and noticed the little microchip, which looked more like a tiny stone, sandwiched between 2 of the baindaids. He said just to remove the chip and leave the bandaid, so I did. I was just about to push the intestine back in and sew him back up, when Danny coughed irl and woke me up. Still success! I can't believe I could cut the guy, especially while he was conscious! Surgery went well overall I'd say though.

----------


## littlezoe

Well... i don't really want to see blood and i'm not interested in surgery.... and the advanced one is a bit too boring to waste my lucid on :/

But maybe i'll try the basic one if i'll be in a mood like that.

----------


## RareCola

> I did the basic task!!
> 
> 
> *Spoiler* for _the good parts_: 
> 
> 
> 
> "Abandon this project, I'm dreaming! " I stood in the kitchen, kinda bouncing with excitement, trying to remember the basic TOTM. It hit me right away, "Perform Surgery!!" One issue with this task is if you want to go full on and transport to a hospital, it may take a bit of time and control, and I wasn't sure what time it was irl. The alarm could go off at any moment, so I wanted to waste no time whatsoever. So I went to the living room couch and tried to summon a patient. Nothing. I went to my son's room, hoping to find a patient sleeping in there. I found Chris asleep in there, but no way was I going to perform surgery on him. At no time did I loose lucidity, I even remembered that he was at my mom's irl, but no way am I gonna cut up my son in a dream. And you can cross Danny off that list as well. I went back to the kitchen, trying to figure out what I was going to do, when I glanced at the window and saw the reflection of a man behind me!! I whipped around and it was a tall, slender Hispanic man with a very pallid expression on his face. I asked him right away "Are you here for some surgery?" He said "Yeah." I said, "Well you're in luck, because I'm a wiz with knives," and I proceeded to the kitchen and grabbed my chef knife, fillet knife, and paring knife. I told him to lie on the couch and explain to me what was wrong. He said that a previous doctor had fixed a "kink" in his intestines with a bandaid, and put a little microchip in there as well. I guess to monitor the kink or something. He said the microchip was causing him extraordinary pain and wanted it removed. He laid down on the couch for a moment, then got up and said he was going to his car real quick because he brought his own anesthetic. I told him that's fine, I have some too just in case (I knew I didn't have any, so I was going to just put water in a little flask and will it to work as anesthesia). He came back and said he didn't bring it, so I went to the kitchen and got the water. I held it up and said "I will this water to act as an anesthetic." It didn't look any different, but I didn't care. I wasn't the one who was going to drink it! I gave it to the man and he took a swallow, but choked on it a little bit. Then he took his shirt off and laid back down. It looked like he was drifting off a bit, but he was kinda restless. So I starting rubbing his chest gently, speaking softly, "Sleep, sleeeeeeeeep..." Of course this action produced an erection and I took advantage of it a little bit. I'll skip those details. (I was hoping it would help him pass out!!) It didn't work, he was still conscious. He even asked me if after the surgery, maybe we go out to dinner sometime lol. I said suuuure, why not. He wasn't going completely out, and I was running out of time. So I said I need to start cutting anyway, but he'd be just fine. I held him down with one hand, took the little pairing knife with the other, cringed, and made an incision in his belly. He groaned in pain and tried to sit up, but I pushed him back down. There was no blood. But I could immediately see the loop of intestine with the bandaid. Turned out it was kinda good that he was still conscious, because he was able to talk me through it a bit, and didn't seem to be in pain anymore. (I guess my subC is too squeamish.) I pulled out the little loop of intestine, and noticed the little microchip, which looked more like a tiny stone, sandwiched between 2 of the baindaids. He said just to remove the chip and leave the bandaid, so I did. I was just about to push the intestine back in and sew him back up, when Danny coughed irl and woke me up. Still success! I can't believe I could cut the guy, especially while he was conscious! Surgery went well overall I'd say though.



Taking advantage of the poor man! Lol :l

Really great task though, I'd never be able to rip someone's intestines out, let alone while they're groaning in pain.

----------


## paigeyemps

Sounds awesome! Gonna try my best to achieve these  :smiley:

----------


## Oreo

I did the basic task yesterday and finally made myself write about it. Rather than doing it on another patient though, I did the surgery on my own hand.


*Spoiler* for _the dream_: 



I vaguely remember being in a battle with a large black dragon. Larger than I am anyway. I think I've been fighting with the same dragon in recent dreams. I don't really remember the fight, I just know it happened. I also know that the dragon really tore up my right hand. He most likely bit it and tried to rip it off.

So I was in a sort of forest biome. I was running, though I'm not sure if I was chasing something or running from something. Most likely the latter. I was holding my right hand which was of course bleeding and in a lot of pain. I stopped and kneeled down in front of a rock. I rested my hand on it and examined it. There were a few cuts and a large gash on the back of it. It also looked kind of deformed like the bones had been broken or displaced. 

I decided that I would attempt to perform surgery on my own hand right there. It wasn't exactly the right place or time or equipment to do something like surgery, but I felt like doing it anyways. I figured the cuts weren't as urgent as the gash that all of my blood was pouring out of. Since there was already a hole in my hand though I thought I might as well try to fix up the bones.

Before I began I thought, "Am I really capable of performing surgery? Well I did have a few dreams where I was a doctor or went to medical school. I suppose 'dream doctor' is a good enough qualification."

So the first thing I did was transform my left hand into a dragon hand. I used my claw to cut open the wound a little more. There were several broken bone fragments lying in the wrong places. I poked at them and tried moving them back to where I thought they belonged. When I moved a fragment back into place it kind of snapped back together with the other bones. It was a little more painful when I did that.

After a few minutes I managed to get all of my bone fragments back into their place. I pretty much cheated for the next part of the surgery. I simply used my healing magic to close the wound in the back of my hand. My hand wasn't hurting much anymore and was fully functional. I can't remember much after that. I think left the other cuts alone and started running again. 




I wasn't really expecting so many people to take a pass on this task.

----------


## OpheliaBlue

Sweet! I'll wing us in a little bit!

----------


## Rozollo

Very, very close. I had a non-lucid in the direction of the first task.


*Spoiler* for _Non-Lucid Attempt_: 



I am in an office, and I see a big book that looks just like my waking-life journal. I keep one hand on it while I am gesturing to the people in the room with the other hand. I can't recall what I was talking about, but I remember their eyes drifting to the book.




At least my sub-conscious is working with me on this one.

----------


## DorianMask

So I hung out with Hugh Laurie for a few hours and cured an incurable condition. Close enough for government work  ::roll::

----------


## OpheliaBlue

> So I hung out with Hugh Laurie for a few hours and cured an incurable condition. Close enough for government work



Lol at you and Hugh Laurie joy riding. That was a really sweet dream though, how you saved his life and got an close and stuff <3

----------


## DorianMask

Awe thankya ma'am, one of the most emotional ones I've had in a good while

----------


## Kaffy

Aw, I wish I master at lucid dreaming already  :Sad:  Performing surgery on someone would be beyond surreal!
Fingers crossed for tonight!

----------


## Mindraker

_I have written down my dreams in a dream journal in a FA... but it wasn't because I was intentionally doing this task of the month!  It was merely because I write down my dreams immediately upon waking up, and roll back asleep. _

----------


## OpheliaBlue

Advanced Task!





> I remembered the advanced task of the month almost immediately, as the thought of completing the basic task flashed through my mind. However, I knew I didn't have much time (you'll see why in a minute), and the fact that I was in the garden was going to make it hard to find a pen and paper. So in a panic, I willed something, anything to write with, to appear. A Bic, black ink pen appeared on the ground. YESSSSS I thought. I grabbed it, and not even bothering to look for paper, I tried to write something on my arm. I was able to scratch my arm a little, which hurt, but the ink wouldn't come out or show up on my arm. I wishfully looked at a table on the back porch, and I saw a pice of ripped manilla paper that Chris usually likes to doodle on. Double YESS! I ran and grabbed it, and quickly scribbled on it, and it worked. So I tried to think of something to write from my waking life, and the first thing that popped into my head was "Last night, I cooked chicken for dinner." I even recollected quite clearly the actual dish, as it was something I had never made before. I wanted the sentence to be simple though, and started to write, "Last night, I.." Then I got distracted by some scribbling that was on the top of the paper already. I don't remember what it said, but when I looked back to the sentence I was writing, it was all gibberish. I scratched it out and tried it again, just under my first attempt. Exact thing happened again haha! So this time, I made myself focus on the task. I mean, we're talking pain in the brain, making myself focus on writing this tiny little sentence without getting distracted. I finally got it all written out, and I remember being ecstatic that I completed both tasks within the first week of the month.

----------


## RareCola

> Advanced Task!



That's awesome, and really amusing how the text kept going to jibberish. It's fascinating how you can fly across alien worlds quite easily in a dream, but the simple task of writing something down is such a hard thing to accomplish.

----------


## Starlia

ok well ill give it a go tonight.

----------


## paigeyemps

Gaaaa I managed to remember the advanced task last night while lucid. I was literally sitting on a rock, holding a pen and paper, scanning my brain for any waking life memory. It was sooo hard!! D: Eventually I started waking up in real life, but the experience was still very intereting  :smiley:

----------


## Reisen

I'm going to be having a normal dream, but one of my DCs is going to have a heart attack in the background or something and I'll be there to cut him open and do who knows what. =3
Really though, I don't see this happening in a perfect hospital-doctor scenario. Most likely it's gonna be improv'd in public with tools out of nowhere. But whatever works.
(Postingthistomakesureithappens)

----------


## Ozhleth

I think I'm a bit too squeamish to do the basic task. However, if I do manage a lucid (unlikely!), I will attempt the advanced task. If I can't, there's always next month!

----------


## OpheliaBlue

> Really though, I don't see this happening in a perfect hospital-doctor scenario. Most likely it's gonna be improv'd in public with tools out of nowhere. But whatever works.



That's so true. Mine was in my livingroom, using my kitchen knives lol.





> I think I'm a bit too squeamish to do the basic task. However, if I do manage a lucid (unlikely!), I will attempt the advanced task. If I can't, there's always next month!



Awww, well that's ok. I can certainly understand squeamishness. September's tasks will be less bloody, I promise.

However, for OCTOBER...  ::evil::

----------


## DorianMask

Thinking more on this, the advanced task is an AMAZING exercise to strengthen our control of the logic center. The levels of lucidity seems to be determined by the amount of our logical mind which has awakened. Though randomness is fun and entertaining, true mastery of lucidity to me would entail complete activation of our logical self.  ::shock::  
Several lucid jaunts over the last few days, however my short term memory seems 'turned off', as when thinking of things to do in dream the current task completely escapes me.

----------


## Ozhleth

> However, for OCTOBER...



Aww, damn Halloween!

----------


## Starlia

I'm only a newbie to this sight.  And a beginner at practising the Art of Lucid dreaming.  If I only manage the beginner task do I still get some credit?

----------


## OpheliaBlue

> I'm only a newbie to this sight.  And a beginner at practising the Art of Lucid dreaming.  If I only manage the beginner task do I still get some credit?



Absolutely! You get a set of wings for completing the beginner one, then additional wings for completing the advanced.  :smiley:

----------


## WDr

I really want to do at least one of these before August is over! Posting here to remember doing it (after I've eaten a delicious Hemsworth sandwich of course :wink2: )

----------


## OpheliaBlue

> (after I've eaten a delicious Hemsworth sandwich of course)



Best sammich evuh!

----------


## Starlia

I just did the advanced task.  
*Spoiler* for _"advanced task'_: 



I was in the lounge room with my parents.  Suddenly I realised I was dreaming and to prove it I levitated.  I ran out the door where I heard shouts to stop.  Mum followed me with a whip.  I was afraid I knew she would hurt me.  I used telekinesis to remove the whip this was exciting as I have never done that before.  I ran thinking of the diary task.  My mum still followed me I called on duke my dog and everyone to attack.  Only duke did.  I then watched mum go back inside before hurrying on.  I found a house and broke into it.  as soon as I was in the lounge room I saw a pen and a pad of paper brilliant.  I thought of something to write.  I wrote last night I worked on my dream diary by preparing for the task of the month.  The writing came out as clear as day it was blue ink.  I then sensed somehow that I had to leave now.  I ran out side and jumped on the roof.  I sensed they knew I was there.  I then flew up into space with the intention of completing the task of the year.




I'm so happy I did the advanced task.  Especially since I'm a newbie  ::D: .  However the basic task I'm almost sure it will be a night mare.  I'm a bit squeamish about those things.

I don't mean to be impatient but dam where are my wings, where are my wings, where are my wings, where are my wings, where are my wings, where are my wings, where are my wings, where are my wings  ::D:

----------


## Xanous

hhhmm Im just not digging the tasks this month. Maybe next month.  :wink2:

----------


## OpheliaBlue

> I just did the advanced task.  
> *Spoiler* for _"advanced task'_: 
> 
> 
> 
> I was in the lounge room with my parents.  Suddenly I realised I was dreaming and to prove it I levitated.  I ran out the door where I heard shouts to stop.  Mum followed me with a whip.  I was afraid I knew she would hurt me.  I used telekinesis to remove the whip this was exciting as I have never done that before.  I ran thinking of the diary task.  My mum still followed me I called on duke my dog and everyone to attack.  Only duke did.  I then watched mum go back inside before hurrying on.  I found a house and broke into it.  as soon as I was in the lounge room I saw a pen and a pad of paper brilliant.  I thought of something to write.  I wrote last night I worked on my dream diary by preparing for the task of the month.  The writing came out as clear as day it was blue ink.  I then sensed somehow that I had to leave now.  I ran out side and jumped on the roof.  I sensed they knew I was there.  I then flew up into space with the intention of completing the task of the year.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Due to my hectic schedule on Saturdays and Sundays, wings earned on the weekends don't get added until I get home at night.

----------


## Starlia

thats fair enough by the way I got my wings, I got my wings, I got my wings, I got my wings.  Thank you Ophelia  ::D:   ::D:   ::D:  btw what did you think of my dream?

----------


## Starlia

Did beginner task of the month surgery  ::D:  
*Spoiler* for _Beginner task surgery_: 



I arrived in some kind of building with avatars from dream views.  I also noticed a picture of a purple men with a sword painted on a wall.  I did an RC check and levitated.  I went into the next room telling myself a men would have passed out.  There I saw a passed out men.  For some reason I believed I get extra points for removing all of his organs especially his intestines.  Though it was called something else in my dream a insestined.   So I told myself by removing his organs into the air i was curing him.  I grabbed a scalpel near by.  It was then I felt queasy.  I told myself I needed to do this task.  I grimaced and used the scalpel to draw a mortitionary line on him like in a movie I saw. I cut from belly button to half way and cut either side to form a v shape. It was a bright red line that resembled blood but didn't bleed anywhere as though he was dead.                                                                                      

It was then the man with a sword in the picture came to life and fired gun shots at me.  I dodged side to side as I yanked the men's heart, lungs, kidney and intestines out determined to get as many points as possible.  I remember thinking that I might have to hide this in a spoiler tag with warnings gruesome violence.  After I yanked everything out I went to leave.  I stopped realising that butchering a men doesn't count as surgery.  I then used the scalpel to jam the door to keep the purple men out.  The door reminded me of a butchers fridge room door all black plastic.  I put all the men's organs back inside him and closed the flaps of skin.  I imagined staples stapling him back together.  I slapped him and waited to see if he would wake up.  I heard a voice "will the men wake up we will see next week."  I groaned just as I saw the men lift his head and open his eyes.

----------


## Starlia

Completed advanced task again 
*Spoiler* for _advanced task story_: 



 I awoke from a south park dream to hear a south park toy playing the theme song.  I attributed this to be the cause of my dream.  Thinking how good it would be to voice record all my old dreams as there were 12 so far and I was afraid I would forget them.  I searched for a sound recorder.  I found one and started to record all my old dreams.  I then connected it to the computer somehow and logged into dream views.  It was then my dream ended.   


  Do I get extra credit for completing advanced task twice  ::D:  :p

----------


## OpheliaBlue

> Completed advanced task again 
> *Spoiler* for _advanced task story_: 
> 
> 
> 
>  I awoke from a south park dream to hear a south park toy playing the theme song.  I attributed this to be the cause of my dream.  Thinking how good it would be to voice record all my old dreams as there were 12 so far and I was afraid I would forget them.  I searched for a sound recorder.  I found one and started to record all my old dreams.  I then connected it to the computer somehow and logged into dream views.  It was then my dream ended.   
> 
> 
>   Do I get extra credit for completing advanced task twice  :p



Just a pat on the back  :wink2:

----------


## Starlia

I'll take it  ::D:  *presents back*

----------


## Burke

Now that I finally remembered to do them in a dream I got both of them done last night  :smiley: 

DJ one:





> Much to my delight there was a notebook lying on the sidewalk, one much like my waking life DJ. I grabbed it and opened up to a page in the middle only to find a pen! Thanks subconscious . Most of the pages in the book were blank except for a few in the beginning which seemed to have little doodles on them. Nothing really jumped out on me, it just looks like somebody got bored in math class.
> 
> I thought of what to write and kept thinking of my MILD mantra (did a WBTB/MILD last night) but I wanted to do a real waking life thing. Then I remembered that we had had a marching band practice that night and did a run-through of our show for our parents, the "parent preview." Once I thought of marching band all the details came to me and I just quickly wrote down something along the lines of, "Went to marching band practice, did parent preview, woodwinds rushed and got off the beat in the first song, rest went smoothly." Thinking back about it now that's actually pretty accurate. There, one down, lets see if I can get two



Surgery one:





> I looked at the patient and he was already unconscious, whether it was from anesthesia or passing out I didn't know, but he was out cold. The nurse who had dragged me through the hospital told me he had been shot twice with a 22 caliber pistol in the thigh but luckily it missed the femoral artery. I looked at his legs and noticed two small holes in the right thigh (he was laying on his back). I looked around the room and saw a pair of tongs, perfect! I grabbed them and went over to the patient. When I got a closer look at his leg I could see the bullet just about an inch under the skin and spread the whole a little bit with my fingers giving me enough room to fit the tongs in. Thank god I had gloves. There wasn't a lot of blood, however, at least not the amount I had expected. There was some but it wasn't all rushing out. It was like if you prick your finger to test your blood sugar or something, one drop every few seconds.
> 
> I reached in with the tongs which were more like what I had used in chemistry class than any surgical tongs I've ever seen. It was quite easy to grab the bullet, just like picking something out of jell-o, but the bullet wasn't deformed or anything. It was still perfectly intact, as if it had never been shot from a gun and just broken off of the cartridge. I dropped it in a little tin the nurse had been holding next to me and grabbed the other one which was a few inches below the first one. This came out just as nicely and in perfect shape as well. Having no clue how to stitch a wound I asked the nurse if she could. She nodded and grabbed a needle and this weird thread. She sewed up the wound in just a couple seconds and did so just like one would to a blanket.



Full DJ Entry

----------


## OpheliaBlue

Maybe the woodwinds were on beat but the brass was dragging, ever thought of that Burke, hmm?

Anyway, awesome dreams! You really impress the hell out of me with your lucid dreaming abilities.  :smiley:

----------


## Burke

The brass is always right! At least, the high brass are.

And come to think of it I never checked back on the patient, I just left after the nurse stitched him up so I have no clue how he did  ::lol:: .

----------


## Xanous

I think I changed my mind. I will attempt surgery. It's just that a part of me always wonders if it is really happening. Like what if I wake up and I am hacking away at a real person. Silly I know. Anyway, I am watching surgery on YouTube to get some fresh visuals!  ::roll::

----------


## OpheliaBlue

> i think i changed my mind. I will attempt surgery. It's just that a part of me always wonders if it is really happening. Like what if i wake up and i am hacking away at a real person. Silly i know. Anyway, i am watching surgery on youtube to get some fresh visuals!



doo eet man

----------


## melanieb

Advanced Task of The Month:

08132012-2nd Dream, Advanced Lucid TOTM, Dream Journal - Dream Journals - Lucid Dreaming - Dream Views


*Spoiler* for _Advanced TOTM_: 



The dream begins in the elementary school cafeteria acrossthe street. Im setting up tables and preparing for some event. Im notnormally active with the school for stuff like this and Im actually standingthere trying to figure out how I got roped in to helping. Normally I enjoyhelping out with classroom activities but I know Im not a PTA member so theactions Im performing seem wrong.

As I lay down a tray of cupcakes I suddenly realize thereason I feel wrong is because I must be dreaming. Even the cupcakes lookwrong, as though my realization is causing the frosting to turn into blacklicorice, and I hate licorice.

I look up from the table and out the window to see a bunchof kids on their way to the cafeteria. I know Im supposed to be working but Inow have a choice and I realize I dont want the kids to actually make it tothe cafeteria before I do something. As I stare at them the line stops, justlike when the teacher tells the kids to pause for a moment.

Now that I have a moment Im trying to figure out what Ineed to do. The Task of the Month idea suddenly comes into my mind and Iremember the dream journal. Looking back at the table I see a log-book thatreminds me of the one I once saw at a funeral. As I stare at it the coloreddesign along the top of the pages resolves into the words Dream Journal and Iknow what to do. I try and think of something that happened during the day butI cant remember what day it is. 

Is it Thurdsday? NoSatno, Sunday I think. Time to take outthe trash. Wait, Im supposed to do something. My thoughts are confusing butlooking at the book again reminds me what needs to happen. I look around butthere is no pen. Usually they attach one to the book with one of thosestring-things but I dont see one. I lift the book and even check the spine butI cant find a pen. The only thing I have are the odd-looking cupcakes. I grabone and start smearing it across the page. At first its messy but I gaincontrol of my hand enough to actually make my writing legible.

Quickly I write, I chatted with Alucinor and ccrinbamatoday on DV. Im impressed I can recall how to spell Alucinor because the odd lettercombination of the name ccrinbama seems easier to remember for some reason. Imstaring at the words (which dont look pretty at all) when I suddenly becomescared of what I did and I slam the book shut. A small amount of frosting comesout the side and I wipe it with my finger, which I then smear on my pants inlieu of a napkin. It seemed like a good idea at the time.

Turning around at the approach of a voice I shout, Yes Ilike the cupcakes! They dont have hair in them! The parent facing me lookssatisfied and confused at the same time but I just presume its because Im notwearing my name badge that they give you in the office. Though I wasnt askedabout it I say, Ill go get it now. 

I walk out of the cafeteria and right on out of thebuilding. I can see a fire truck coming up the street and I worry that maybeone of the kids ate a cupcake with hair and they were now choking. Still I knowthey are in good hands so I walk towards the street where a rally is going on tokeep the bicyclists from being allowed to ride and walk their dogs at the sametime. People seem really upset about it and someone actually picks up a bikeand throws it into the street. I want to help but Im not sure which side tojoin. The decision becomes moot as the TV news shows up and people scatter inall directions not wanting to be arrested. I run but not towards my housebecause they might look for me there. Instead I run into the library but I musthave got the wrong day because a group of voters are in there and I dont havean appointment. I look for a window to climb out and the dream ends as I wakeand need to pee.

----------


## OpheliaBlue

Woohoo! Congrats mel!

And lol at your frosting pants  :tongue2:

----------


## paigeyemps

Had a lucid this morning where I was in a glass house with white furniture and appliances. Everything was gigantic, and I had a feeling I was in the Giant's house from Jack and the Beanstalk. Got lucid, couldn't summon anything. I tried to summon a diary and pen for the advanced ToTM, but I had no powers. I saw a huge blackboard with a list of ingredients or something. I couldn't quite understand all the gibberish, but I got clues because there were cute childish drawings beside the words (carrots, broccoli, onions are what I remember). Decided to write down my waking life memory there instead. I wrote down with a piece of yellow chalk (which I had to kick a few times so a small chunk would fall off since the chalk was as big as my leg), "I turned off the tv at 2:00." which was clear in my mind, since I had just done it earlier. It was so hard to write. The letters didn't morph or disappear, but they were moving in a wave-like manner, which was disorientating when I had to look back to recheck. 

Not sure if that counts though. But it was really fun! :3

----------


## Komisoft

The basic task seems horrible for me. The advanced would fuck with my mind, so I guess I'm out for now  :smiley: .

Good tasks though, no lip intended, ophelia.

(pl0x dun hurt me)

----------


## OpheliaBlue

Yay paigey!! I know, that's a tough one. It requires so much concentration!





> The basic task seems horrible for me. The advanced would fuck with my mind, so I guess I'm out for now .
> 
> Good tasks though, no lip intended, ophelia.
> 
> (pl0x dun hurt me)



That's fine Luna, I'm accustomed to your lip by now  :wink2:

----------


## paigeyemps

Yayyy wingz! Thanks ophie. AND HURT LUNA. HURT HIM PLOX.  :wink2:

----------


## KaspaOrigins

I failed the Advanced task. I just woke up and looked at which was which like 40 times and can't remember either. I don't know how to post a spoiler but um the best I can do is skip a line  :tongue2: 

I was at school or something and I told my friends I was going on vacation and one of them wanted to come really badly. So after a while of stuff I forgot we went on the bus that was taking us there. Then it showed a cutscene of the bus as a red dot moving along the map of streets with a red line behind it like in Indiana jones. I don't know what that's called if it has a name. So we were in a car and for no reason I teleported in a canyon. Then I figured out I was dreaming cause that was so weird. I decided what to do. I haven't had one in such a long time I forgot what I wanted to do. I told myself to teleport to the town I live in. I came out in a preschool. But at least it was the town I live in. I was still thinking of what to do... the task of the month? I had to drink a potion... No that was last month. Perform surgery... I decided I'm not doing that. But what was the other one... Oh ya write-in a journal about waking life. I asked someone for paper and they said to go  check at the front desk. So I went there and the person at the front desk walked out to the counter with a bunch of kids in Cubs jerseys and stuff that the guy had given him. The person at the front desk was still talking to them and he said to the kids You owe me 80 bucks as the walked out the door. As that happened the sitcom laughter came on because it was "funny".  Anyway I ignored that and asked for a pen and some paper. But then he mentioned something that I thought was interesting  and I forgot about what I was gonna do. I was talking to him for a few minutes and just as I remembered what I was gonna do I woke up. So ya but atleast I had another LD after so many days

----------


## Starlia

to post spoiler: [spoiler="how to post spoiler" then add a ] at end of " mark.  then write text then write [/spoiler then add another] at end of the word spoiler.

----------


## Oreo

I did the advanced totm a couple weeks ago. I wrote about how a went shoe shopping. Not the best memory, but it was the only one I had. 


*Spoiler* for _dream_: 



DreamLucidAwake

*Advanced TOTM*

It was a false awakening early in the morning. Something didn't feel right to me and I used my reality check where I try to feel the dream.It felt like I was dreaming and I became lucid. On my desk i saw an odd looking book that I do not own. It looked to me like an old fancy journal. It was then that I remembered the advanced task of the month. I assumed that the book was the journal I was supposed to write my waking life in.

I opened it up and found a quill inside. I sat there for a moment and tried to recollect my waking memories. It was kind of difficult, but I was at least able to remember that I went shoe shopping that day. My shoes were starting to feel uncomfortable because my feet got bigger. So we went to some store that I can't remember for some sale related to taxes. I don't like shopping so I was trying to be quick. I found a pair of black tennis shoes that felt comfortable enough and chose them. That's where my memory ended.

I picked up the quill and wrote something very similar to that in the journal. The writing part was fairly simple and I didn't have too much trouble after the memory part. I can't remember how the dream ended though.

----------


## OpheliaBlue

> I did the advanced totm a couple weeks ago. I wrote about how a went shoe shopping. Not the best memory, but it was the only one I had. 
> 
> 
> *Spoiler* for _dream_: 
> 
> 
> 
> DreamLucidAwake
> 
> ...



You know, I thought you had already.

How fancy that you found a quill  :tongue2:

----------


## gab

OK, my very first attempt at TOTM.
Had a string of DEILDs in morning nap. I thought it's over but decided to make sure by flying out the kitchen window. But I didn't get the task exactly right. It was fun, though.


*Spoiler* for _Advanced_: 



Landed on a street. Remembered TOTM. I said there will be my DJ when I turn around. Was not there, just a cardboard box full of my old school text books and notebooks. Had fun reading the titles. I think I read one title that I already forgotten I took that class.

Picked a notebook and thought I'll write in there. Didn't have a pen, so I just wrote with my finger. Was surprised when I looked back and I saw I was actually writing in black ink. I couldn't think of anything to write, so I just wrote "I'm looking at the guy walking by". And there was a guy, blond curly hair and black bomber jacket. He told me someone in the kitchen will die but first he will give someone a metaphor.

----------


## Triickz

ill definately try to do the advanced task, i had four lucid dreams last night, maybe ill get lucky tonight agian.

----------


## bindibadgi

I gave it a try, but I'm not sure I can count this as a victory.  I'll have to try again tonight.  I didn't get to the advanced task.


*Spoiler* for _surgery_: 



This was a very brief dream, and I was still aware of my waking self, to some extent.

There was a person who, through sorcery or misfortune, had got the face of a pig.  I proceeded with a face transplant for the patient, but awoke before being able to attach the new face.  Surgery was going very well, and the removal was smooth and complete.  I remember that the face peeled off very well once I had made the incision around the circumference.




I'm very new here, so I'm not sure why we are using spoilers, but I'm playing along because I'm sure there's a reason.  Is it so we don't spoil the task for anyone who still wants to attempt it?

----------


## OpheliaBlue

> I gave it a try, but I'm not sure I can count this as a victory.



The task was to perform surgery, not complete it.  ::mrgreen:: 





> I'm very new here, so I'm not sure why we are using spoilers, but I'm playing along because I'm sure there's a reason.  Is it so we don't spoil the task for anyone who still wants to attempt it?



It's so just in case the dream is super long, and there aren't walls of text.

----------


## bindibadgi

Thanks OpheliaBlue.  Now I've got wings!

I'd like to complete my surgery.  I'm sure the DC would want that.  :smiley:   I'm also keen to try the advanced task, although I'm very retarded at reading and writing in my dreams, so it should be a challenge!

----------


## John11

So I stopped trying to lucid dream about 3.5 years ago, but I decided last week that I want to get back into it again.  I've been having trouble getting back into it since I'm a deeper sleeper now than I used to be and I'm having trouble recalling my dreams like I used to.  After 6 nights, I finally managed to get the first LD I've had in a while.  I tried to do the advanced task, and it went pretty well, but I couldn't recall what I had done the previous day, so I didn't have much to write.


*Spoiler* for _advanced task_: 




There was a tennis game going on.  It was a doubles match of me and my brother against two other people.  It was the final match of some tournament.  Ben and I ended up winning.  We were traveling back to our hotel room (we were in some foreign country) with our team (there were other tennis players).  Someone on the team gave everyone on the team a little bit of pot to celebrate our win.  I declined but my brother kept his.  I thought it seemed kind of dumb to be giving everyone pot when we were flying back to the US in the morning.

Then I notice that Michael Phelps is driving the vehicle we're all in (some sort of really big truck/SUV).  He starts driving really fast and crazy like.  We hit something in the road that sends us flying into the air.  It sends us flying really really high into the air.  I notice that the physics don't make sense and start to think I might be dreaming.  Then after we land without a scratch and go off some ramp really high into the sky again, I realize for sure I'm dreaming.  

In mid air at nearly the highest point of the jump I yell, "screw this!  I'm out of here!" and I jump out of the vehicle.  Everyone cheers me on enthusiastically.  I land gracefully after a few seconds of high veloicty falling in a pretty mundane looking area.  There's just grass and random patches of asphalt around.  I remember the task of the month and have no trouble thinking about and finding a pen and notebook behind me on the ground.  I start writing in the journal "I woke up." But then couldn't remember what I had done yesterday after I woke up.  I noticed the dream fading so I tried to stop concentrating on what I did yesterday and stabilize the dream, but I ended up waking up anyway.

----------


## ThePlayer

Oh well, I completely forgot in the past weeks that TOTMs even exist...  :Sad:  I could have tried them in my last DEILD...

But anyway, I've got 2 more days till September, so wish me luck for some DILDs and DEILDs in this short time!  :smiley:

----------


## dreamscaper22

im going to try this...exploratory surgery here i come...wish me luck

----------


## Chronicillness

Looking back on it, this dream from last night is quite amusing. 


*Spoiler* for _Dream_: 



I am in some public building and a woman approaches me and tells me I need surgery and to lay down on the table. So I go and lay down on the hospital bed and let her freeze my side and there was one of those blue operation tent things over me. I feel sort of concerned about the surgery and hope that the froze my side good because I'm still conscious and what not. I think there is a gap here or I might be talking to someone next to me during the surgery. Then, all of the sudden, we have to leave so I spring up from the operating table, never knowing what was done to me, and follow my ex gf and her sister to the car as quick as we can without drawing attention to people that we are obviously fleeing because she says to run. We drive away. 

Wouldn't it be funny if I was a dc in some lucid dreamers dream they got the totm?
enjoy your wings! lol 

More likely it's just a dream induced by my rather frequent reality checks the day before with the totm in mind each time..

And since the totm is over this is the surgery I had planned. I was going to see if i could switch the heads of two dream characters like a mad scientist. With telekinesis.   :Eek:

----------


## OpheliaBlue

> I was going to see if i could switch the heads of two dream characters like a mad scientist. With telekinesis.



I like this!

----------


## ~Dreamer~

Completed both tasks on August 29th.  :smiley: 


*Spoiler* for _Basic_: 



I ran into the nearest building, expecting there to be a patient waiting for me.
I was a little surprised when I saw a mutant creature which had the  shape of a lion, but the skin of a human! He was lying on the floor in  pain, clutching his side.
I approached the creature and moved his paw to see what the problem was.  I could see two large moles near his armpit which I realised were  cancerous.
Without wasting any time, I imagined my finger was a scalpel and made  the incisions. The lion-man winced and let out a moan in a human voice. I  tried to ignore him and continue the surgery. I transformed my fingers  into tweezers and removed the tumours I could see inside. Then I  imagined there was a needle between my fingers and stitched him up.




*Spoiler* for _Advanced_: 



So I continued on my mission and grabbed a notebook and a pen from the van.
I began writing, but every letter would immediately start cycling  through various other characters and then disappear. I kept writing  anyway:
_Dear Diary,
Today we drove to Sydney in the van.
When we got there, I had a snooze while Cee edited a video on the laptop._




Full entry: Flying, Swimming & Performing Surgery [Lucid, Task of the Month] - Dream Journals - Lucid Dreaming - Dream Views

----------

